# Star Island Resort



## SBM (Mar 13, 2006)

Interval International has offerred Star Island Resort  to me for Canadian March break week 10 2007. I've read the reviews and they are very mixed. Has anyone have any more information on this resort they could share with me. Thank-you in advance.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 13, 2006)

One of my brothers stayed there last month in a 3 bedroom. He said it was very large and clean. They had jacuzzi tubs in two of the bedrooms. The kids thought that was cool. They also said the kids programs were excellent. Their two boys had a ball at this resort (ages 11 and 14).


----------



## Scott_Ru (Mar 14, 2006)

We own a week there, and at the moment one of my sons is there with his wife and two kids - and they are loving it.

The 3 bedroom units are very large.  The pools are very nice.  There are a lot of activities.  It is located near a lot of restaurants and shopping and is rather convenient to Disney.

On the downside - the units are not as well maintained as those at Marriott resorts (whose are?  And in our experience the maintenance staff has always responded if we've had a problem.)  They do not have an on-site restaurant but have a connection with a TGIF at the front gate that will deliver to the room or the pool.

Overall, I would suggest you take the offer and enjoy yourselves.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 14, 2006)

I like Star Island.  The grounds are great and they have a great tennis facility and program.  

I, too, had a nice large 3 bedroom unit.

There are two things I didn't like about the resort.  First, it is in a bad location.  Right in the cheesy section of Kissimmee.  Second, the furnishings were very dated.  

But, these things are not bad.  I would go there again if I needed a 3 bedroom unit.  

There are so many great alternatives in Orlando, that Star Island really is an option of last resort.


----------



## kapish (Mar 14, 2006)

BocaBum99 said:
			
		

> There are so many great alternatives in Orlando, that Star Island really is an option of last resort.


I agree. 

Next time I am in Orlando, I hope to stay in one of the several Marriotts, Sheraton or if I am lucky, in one of the Disney properties. Those are in or closer to Disneyworld than the ones in Kissimmee.


----------



## copper (Mar 14, 2006)

We stayed there 2 years ago and enjoyed it. We are going to Orlando in May and I was hoping for another Star Island stay but nothing was available.

We were in building 24, which was at the rear of the resort, on the 4th floor and it was very quiet. Find out what your building and room number is. Avoid the 1st floor as the airconditioners on right outside the bedroom windows and avoid building 18 as the resort trash containers are located next to that building.

Room number are assigned as building, floor, room... so room number 2446 would be building 24, fourth floor, room 6.

Enjoy.


----------



## elaine (Mar 14, 2006)

*stayed last easter with 3 kids--loved it*

clean, big units, nice pool area (2 pools)--and very good water play area for kids--and other pool (b/c it was deeper--had mostly adults--so you don't have to be bombarded wtih kids if you don't have any), nicely landscaped, tons of tennis courts, on the lake----I would take a trade there again.


----------



## Kola (Mar 14, 2006)

Sara

You don't mention if you will have children with you or what sort of amenities are important to your family. We stayed at Star Island twice, the last time in January. As seniors, we were happy with one bdr. units with full kitchen which I managed to get on Skyauction at a very reasonable price. Given the difference between the Skyauction cost and exchange costs ( maintenance plus exchange fees) I would not exchange my two bdr. units for the Star Island.  We found the resort's pools and exercise facilities attractive and more than adequate. The location offers privacy and yet it is close to everything on Rte 192. That said, I find that some of their units need refurbishing and their layout is inconvenient. Some buildings have no elevators and some are in less desirable locations. Parking in some areas is at a premium. The lake is nice to look at but useless. Tennis courts are OK, but in high demand during good weather. It all depends what your needs are as no two families are the same. Of course, Star Island is not a Marriott or HGVC, but Skyauction has no Marriotts on offer at any price let alone at discounts. 
Kola


----------



## SBM (Mar 15, 2006)

In response to KOLA's question, we have 2 children, 11 & 7 yr old and I would like to finally get someplace with a full kitchen. I'm strongly considering it especially  if II would take my "Ocean Landings" week instead of my "Paradise Village" week. They originally called me and offered it to me for my Paradise Village Club week and I said no because it isn't a comparable trade. However I would take Star Island if they take my Ocean Landing week..... if that were the case it would definitely be a good trade.
thx, Sara


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 15, 2006)

Star Island is an easy trade.  I got my 3 bedroom unit last summer for a $199 flexexchange.


----------



## SBM (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for you for your responses. 
I ended up taking it because II agreed to take my Ocean Landing week so it is definitely a trade up. The other reason is that week is our school's  "March break".
I had taken my kids out of school this year to go to Orlando for the week of Feb. 11th and because of the record breaking cold we all ended up sick. Therefore my kids needed another week off school  just to recover. Two weeks off is way too much.......and I have learned my lesson.....from now on I'm going to vacation while they're off school.


----------

